# ἐποιεῖτο



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Καλησπέρα!

Διάβαζα την έκτη ενότητα των αρχαίων της α' γυμνασίου και έπεσα πάνω σε αυτην την πρόταση:
"Ὁ δὲ (ενν. ἔλαφος) πρὸς φυγὴν ὥρμα καὶ μέχρις ὅπου διὰ πεδίου ἐποιεῖτο τὸν δρόμον, ἐσῴζετο ὑπὸ τῆς ὠκύτητος τῶν σκελῶν."

Εδώ είναι που μπερδεύτηκα λίγο. Ποιο είναι το υποκείμενο του ρήματος "ἐποιεῖτο"; Ὁ ἔλαφος; Ποια είναι η πρόταση σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; "ὁ ἔλαφος ἐποιεῖτο τὸν δρόμον"; Και αν ναι, πώς μεταφράζεται;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα Λύσανδρε. Ναι, έτσι είναι η πρόταση. Όσο για την μετάφραση, στα Νέα Ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε διαφορετικά: "Όσο το ελάφι έτρεχε σε ανοιχτό χώρο" ή κάτι τέτοιο (τώρα πίνω τον καφέ μου). Κατά λέξη είναι "το ελάφι έκανε την φυγή/το τρέξιμο".


----------



## sotos

Δηλαδή, η έκφραση "την έκανε" είναι αρχαία!


----------



## Scholiast

χαἰρετ᾽ ὦ φἰλοι

For the phrase ἐποιεῖτο τὸν δρόμον, consider the following (from LSJ - s.v. ποιεῖν):

*5.* freq. in Med. with Nouns periphr. for the Verb derived from the Noun, μύθου ποιήσασθαι ἐπισχεσίην _submit_ a plea, *Od.21.71*; ποιέεσθαι ὁδοιπορίην, for ὁδοιπορέειν, *Hdt.2.29*; “π. ὁδόν” *Id.7.42*,*110*,*112*, etc.; π. πλόον, for πλέειν, *Id.6.95*, cf. *Antipho 5.21*; π. κομιδήν, for κομίζεσθαι, *Hdt.6.95*; θῶμα π. τὴν ἐργασίην, for θωμάζειν, *Id.1.68*; ὀργὴν π., for ὀργίζεσθαι, *Id.3.25*; λήθην π. τι, for λανθάνεσθαί τινος, *Id.1.127*; βουλὴν π., for βουλεύεσθαι, *Id.6.101*; συμβολὴν π., for συμβάλλεσθαι, *Id.9.45*; τὰς μάχας π., for μάχεσθαι, *S.El.302*, etc.; καταφυγὴν π., for καταφεύγειν, *Antipho 1.4*; ἀγῶνα π., for ἀγωνίζεσθαι, *Th.2.89*; π. λόγον [τινός] _make_ account of . . , *Hdt.7.156*; but τοὺς λόγους π. _hold_ a conference, *Th.1.128*; also simply for λέγειν, *Lys.25.2*, cf. *Pl.R.527a*, etc.; also π. δι᾽ ἀγγέλου, π. διὰ χρηστηρίων, _communicate_ by a messenger, an oracle, *Hdt.6.4*, *8.134*.

Note that this is imperfect middle of ποιεῖν_, _which contextually makes sense, though ἐσῴζετο (also imperfect) should surely rather be an aorist?

Σ


----------



## Perseas

Scholiast said:


> Note that this is imperfect middle of ποιεῖν_, _which contextually makes sense, though ἐσῴζετο (also imperfect) should surely rather be an aorist?
> 
> Σ


(If I understood the question well)
In this sentence exist three verbs, all are in imperfect, because they don't refer only to a moment in the past but to many times.


----------



## ireney

Hi Scholiast. Don't think of ἐσῴζετο as "it was saved", think of it as "it was fine making its escape", "it was proceeding with its escape with no problem" or something like that (should stop replying without first finishing my coffee).


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings Ireney and everyone else


ireney said:


> Hi Scholiast. Don't think of ἐσῴζετο as "it was saved", think of it as "it was fine making its escape", "it was proceeding with its escape with no problem" or something like that... .


Yes, I now see that. I was reading ἐσῴζετο as a passive rather than as a middle, but the middle makes better sense ("making good its escape"). Thank you - enjoy the coffee.
Σ


----------



## Λύσανδρος δὲ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!
Thank you all!


----------

